# Lottery Chances!!!!????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What are the chances the Wolves get a 1st or 2nd pick tonight?? I know that it is about 5%, but with the Wolves luck, I would say it will be slim to none!! How good would Oden look in a Wolves uni!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, as per the usual, the T-Wolves coulodn't catch lightning in a bottle. Who will they take with the 7th pick??? Does it matter if they hang on to KG??


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

if I remember incorrectly: the last time they had the 7th pick- they took one Paul Grant from Pissconsin, well done management. good luck


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

djleye said:


> How old would Oden look in a Wolves uni!!!!!!


fixed :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually the last time they had a #7 pick they chose Luc Longley!! He won at least one ring.........................with da Bulls!!!!


----------

